# 0611 Metal Pless



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Skid steer coupler. 6' main moldboard, 11' with wings open. 3 seasons old, first 2 seasons were less than 15 hours each. This season it's seen about 40. This is a STANDARD cutting edge plow, not HD or Liveedge. First 2 years my wife ran it and it was babied beyond belief. This winter I have an older ex union operator running the machine, and it's still being babied. 

Comes with toggle switch control. I do not have pictures and will not likely be able to get them until we pull equipment off of sites next month, but it's in very good shape.

Reason for sale is to create a uniform fleet. 

7k or best reasonable offer. 330.201.7701 call or text.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds like a new plow and a great deal.
Wishing it has 9 foot moldboard.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What do you want to run it on?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

The New Holland 985 that needed the valve body rebuilt.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I bet it would still be close to as productive as a 9' Kage. And it's 2' wider for backdragging in straight blade mode.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Most likely you are correct. 
I have never used a blade on our skid or had a sub till this year. We ran a boss blade 9' with wings so we had about 13' total width. And found the width to be about perfect but did not have containment...hence my thought of a 9 foot. 
Pless sure looks like quality I know you have been running them for some time including Ebling. 
Let me look into it...Call me some time...just not today.
419-392-1875 Text me first and I can call you.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

High bid is 6K and letting me finish the season with it, not that I expect it to see any hours at this point....anyone want in higher?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> First 2 years my wife ran it and it was babied beyond belief. This winter I have an older ex union operator running the machine, and it's still being babied.


And it was only driven on Sundays by a little old lady who drove it to church!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Going to let this go until noon tomorrow. Anyone interested speak up now. 


JustJeff said:


> And it was only driven on Sundays by a little old lady who drove it to church!


Might as well have been. If you think that DXT you got was clean, this plow is even nicer.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Never posted it, but this is sold.


----------

